
Nation That Revolted over Tax on Tea Now 'Pretty Cool' with Government Locking - mrfusion
https://babylonbee.com/news/nation-that-revolted-over-three-pence-tax-on-tea-now-pretty-cool-with-government-destroying-everybodys-livelihood
======
rpiguy
Haha. They were pretty cool with it for the 2-4 weeks before real data started
rolling in. Now most people want to open up and are aghast with the shut down.

